# pompano



## seabas (Jan 22, 2014)

Anybody catching pomps in corpus or matagorda?


----------



## JOHNNYREB (Apr 20, 2006)

Not sure about matty but the pomps in the corpus area are nonexistent, with water in the 50s and another front coming in tomorrow fishing will be slow for awhile......surf needs to warm up and clear up. Been a tough winter for us down south!


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

I been a tough winter on the upper coast too.


----------



## matagordamudskipper (Feb 18, 2006)

Water is usually too dirty 95% of the time for good pomp fishing at gorda. A couple few times a year we get good water at the right time to catch them in good numbers. Does not mean you cant go out there and not catch them in muddy water, seen it happen but not in the numbers that happen in clear water.


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

Pompano like green water and 70 degrees or higher.


----------



## surfguy (May 17, 2011)

Plenty of reds, blacks and whiting in the Gorda surf the last 3-4 weeks but no pompano, trout, jacks, smacks or sharks in the surf. Need 70+ deg water temp and clear water. :ac550:


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

We'll get pomps at above 65 degrees but the surf has to go down and the beach current has to switch to the south - I'm down at South Padre Island. They come in small this early in the season but the Winter Texans love 'em, way better than bony whiting. But there's no pomps because of the cold front, big sandy/gray waves, and 58 degree water. 

Might improve later in February if we get a break from these double Arctic fronts. Except for the most miserable weather like yesterday 37 degree air temp and blowing a gale, the Winter Texans will fish all day long, happy even for a few rat whiting. Beats Michigan, Wisconsin, and Ontario I guess ....


----------



## Bearwolf34 (Sep 8, 2005)

I love it when the yankee snowbirds come strolling by and ask me if I've caught any salmon or halibut yet. Nope but ive caught some short fin grayling or naw I dont mess with the 100lb halibut youze guys catch cuz our fish eat all of them for lunch.


----------



## seabas (Jan 22, 2014)

caught about 10 pomp around this time last year in matty


----------



## DROOPYVERMIN (Aug 26, 2013)

Last year in january the water temp was above 70 degrees. I caught two blacktips in january last year in matty.


----------

